# New Mom and need a little help**Pictures



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I just introduced myself as "New in WI" and told you all that Honey was due tomorrow. Went out this morning and she was gooing.
Went out an hour later and she was pawing. I stayed with her the entire kidding!!! She did a wonderful job. The first one was little difficult but came out just fine. The second one came out with just the head, no legs. I just slid my hand in next to the shoulder and mommy pushed it out!! The third was immediately right behind and slipped out with no problem. Three beautiful kids!!!
First born was a brown little doeling, Second born was a beautiful, black buck, and the third born a nice black doeling. Two girls and one boyarty:
We lost the father to these kids this winter and I really was blessed with this kidding. We will retain all of them

Ok........now they are out, dry and standing. They are trying to nurse but 
mom keeps moving around. I don't think she has had kids on her in the past.
They were always pulled. I plan on dam raising them...........so how long do I wait until I help out? Should I milk her out and give them all a bottle just to make sure they get colostrum? Any help would be appreciated. They were born between 11 and 12:00 today. Mom had warm, molasses water and I have given the kids a some Nuti-drench. Thanks for any and all opinions!!!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats they are gorgeous. We tied the doe up near a wall fence or somewhere where sh couldn't get away. But we would have the kids nurse as long as they wanted but our doe did just fine and after that she let them nurse


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Chloe,
Thanks for answering. I tried to tie her up with a bit of grain, but she was walking all over them. I know I can push her up against the feeder to hold her still and force her to feed them but is it too soon to try this method?


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think so the sooner you do it the better chance you having them nurse off of her


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

babies need that colostrum and it will help her uterus contract - she may be a bit sore/swollen ? If so milk out a bit to make it easier for the kid to grab hold - hold her every 2 hours if that's what it takes.


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Cheri,
I tried to hold her again but the kids seemed to weak to want to nurse.
I put her in the milking stand and milked some out of her.
Each kid drank 3-4 ounces and one of them even pooped.
They seem more active now and searching for moms teats.
I put Honey back in with them and made her pen smaller so she can't get away from them. I left them alone and will check back in 2 more hours.
She was softly talking to them. Hopefully it will go ok. Maybe thats why her last kids were pulled but I don't have any info on that. She seems to be bonding to all of them. They look to be about the same size. They are shaking a little bit......should I use a heat lamp? Its about 30 degrees right now and will be around 15 degrees tonight.
And she released her placenta!!!!
Thanks Again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would use a heat lamp. I would also make sure they are nursing at least every couple hours.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have had to tie mom up and hold one of her back legs so she can not move around and the babies get to nurse.

They are beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Everyone!!
All three are under a heating lamp and sleeping.
My husbands going to help me hold her for the next feeding.
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Well,
My husband held Honey and I helped all three kids latch on-one at a time.
They all nursed and have full bellies. Honey really struggled in the beginning but after a awhile she seemed to relax. They are under the light now and we will go out again and continue to hold her if need be. I'll be up every 2-3 hours through out the night. She licked everyone after we were done and still continues to talk to them.

Thanks for everyones advise and help. Will get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are gorgeous  Good job helping and please be sure your heat lamp is secure!!


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank-You!!!
It's very secured and I will be out there every 2 hours tonight.

Thanks!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just reminding...we had a local farm lose 100 goats and 15 kids to a heat lamp this year


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of such a loss. We are experience farmers but with that being said you can never be too careful.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful doe, beautiful kids, and what a great set up!


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks lottsagoats1!!!

They sure are precious! I was so worried about the delivery that I didn't put to much thought into after the kids were born. We had 60 degree temps the past few days and now the temps have dropped again. I didn't even think that with Honey being a mother before, we would have problems with nursing. :hammer: I did remember to get bottles and nipples though!


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cute kids!! Love Nubians


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Update.........I'm going out every 2-3 hours now.
I turned our milk stand around and attached it to the pen.
I give Honey a bit of grain and she willingly puts her head in while the kids nurse.
She doesn't kick anymore and seems more relaxed.
The kids go and nurse her with a bit of assistance.
When they are finished and I release Honey, she licks everyone and stays close to them when they go to lay down under their lamp.......she does not have access to the kids area but the kids can get to her. After their last feeding it was fun to watch them hopping around. Maybe tomorrow I will just let them try to nurse without the head gate.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

It really sounds like there is hope that she will let them nurse - she seems to be bonding to them - maybe she was overwhelmed with 3? - some moms are not naturals, they need help to learn and then they make good moms- weigh the babies and make they are gaining weight (weekly) - as long as they are not crying and playing they are getting enough to eat -


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Dreamacreas,
She is bonding real well with them. Their bellies are nice and round after they are done nursing and they play in the big area after they are done nursing before they go back under the light. The only time she gets upset is when they head butt her. But other wise she holds pretty still.
Here are pictures of our set up. Should we change the size of her pen? It is suppose to be in the 60's tomorrow. Should we turn the light off or raise it?
I'm worried that mom might lay on one of the kids, but I have it small so that the kids have better access to mom.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looking good - I turned my heat lamp off after they were 3 days old -60's sounds like it should be plenty warm enough. - do I see them nursing without her being held?? they are really good looking kids.


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

No..........I am truly hoping she will let them nurse without the headgate soon. 
Other wise I'm not sure what I'm going to do.
We leave for a 3 week vacation on the 18th of April. I was wanting to let the kids nurse while we were gone. My son is going to watch, feed, and take care of them but he has a day job. So not sure how all of this is going to work yet. It has only been 2 days. I'm hoping as the kids get stronger that they will overtake mom. I do have someone who will take one of the kids as a BB if need be so mom is not so overwhelmed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with the heat lamp...60's not bad...they should do just fine without it...

all look very healthy..moms pretty...

when you go out to feed...feel each babies tummies...many times they are nursing when we aren't out and that is why mom is jumpy..because she knows...just a thought...

congrats!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just love Nubians  They are adorable!!


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Happybleats!!
When I go out at 8:30 pm I will check their bellies first!!
On the last nursing after her head was out of the head gate she
let the little brown doeling push on her teat with no issues.......but of course she was full from just nursing so did not latch on. I think we are making progress. Honey is really a loving mommy She has never butted any of them and licks on all of them after they nurse. Will leave the heat lamp on tonight and turn it off in the morning. Should I leave the pen small or make it bigger?

Thanks for everyones help!!!!


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> I just love Nubians  They are adorable!!


Thanks NYGoatMom,
I am pretty partial to Nubians but to be quite honest about it.................I would take in just about any goat or animal:laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

After they all bond, you could make the pen larger. Usually after 3 or 4 days, they are as bonded as they are going to get. And, kids are pretty good at grabbing a few gulps of milk when they want! 

Since the doe wasn't real maternal at first, if you dis bud them, when you put them back with her, stuff them towards her udder, so she smells their back sides first and not their dis budded head.


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!! Planning on using paste to disbud them.
Will wait until they are about a week old. No signs of buds yet.


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

***Update**
Last night after I let Honey's head out of the head gate one of the kids was still nursing and she turned around, licked it and let it nurse for a few seconds before walking away.......I think we are making progress.
I have also decided to give the brown doeling away to a friend who will provide her a good home. It does get pretty hectic with 3 kids and if she is reluctant to let them nurse, it probably would be best. The heat lamp will go off today and i'll make the pen a bit larger for them to move around a little more.

Thanks for all the wonderful advice. TGF is the greatest!!!


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Guess What I found when I went to the barn this afternoon??????
Honey was letting one of the triplets nurse:stars::clap::dance::fireworks:
Can you tell I was excited???? One side of her udder was lopsided.
My friend is also going to pick up the little brown doeling this afternoon. I took a bottle out to her to be sure she would drink from the bottle and she did. I fed each of them colostrum with a bottle shortly after they were born so I didn't think it would be a problem. She was first born and is bigger then the other two. I'm leaving the pen smaller for a couple more days. I'll do another 3 hour night check on them to be sure they are nursing and I turned the heat lamp off.........depending on temps tonight, I might have to put it back on.

Now..........I am a bit concerned about her udder. Last night it looked huge so I milked out a pint. Maybe the release helped her let the kid on her today, not sure. She is going to be producing more milk then the kids need, especially with me pulling the doeling. 
I SHOULD KNOW THIS BUT..........not sure. How do you handle this???
The kids will continue to be dam raised and I won't be milking her for another 3-4 weeks.
Do I milk her out completely? She is huge again today.......just went out to give the doeling to friend and both of the kids I'm keeping were both nursing at once and she was licking their be-hind She is a bit upset that the other doeling is gone now. I can cut back her grain now that I don't have to keep her preoccupied in a head gate. That should help some.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Her production will produce per demand...so if the girls are eating less...she will milk less...usually having to milk mom out a bit to help the over flow until milk tapers off...decreasing grain does help decrease milk....but be aware...she wont have near the milk to give once you begin milking her...


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank-You Cathy!

I understand about her decreasing in production.
It's ok I have another girl due in June and it is only for my
husband and I. Do I milk her all the way out or only enough to release the pressure.......don't want to deal with mastitis.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you are not concerned about production beyond what the kids need...I would just keep her comfy..the girls will demand more and more and keep her well drained before you know it :greengrin:


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Again!
Just milked her out.......1 pint from each side. Left a little bit in for the
little ones. She looks more comfortable now and will decrease her feed a bit. The kids can get a better hold on her teats now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So happy she is doing well  and the lil ones too...congrats!


----------



## jkomp (Jan 5, 2015)

*Update on Honey*

Well Honey came around and is nursing her twins on her own.
I say twins because I rehomed one of the triplets. She was pretty upset that I took one of her babies but it seemed less chaotic with just two. She was pretty full for a couple of days and I had to take a pint off of each side to relieve the pressure. Didn't take any last night or tonight and her udder is looking equally distributed. The kids are a week old now and eating more. Weighed them last night and the buckling was 10.1 and the doeling 9.4. I will keep monitoring their weigh until we go on vacation, just to be sure everything is ok. We are not milking her at this point and just letting her dam raise her kids. Will start milking her when we get back home.(vacation-April 18- May 4th) We slowly increased her feed up to 3#'s of grain and 3#'s of alfalfa pellets with unlimited grass hay until she kidded. We now have her on 2#'s of grain and 2#'s alfalfa pellets with unlimited amount of grass hay.
I wanted to decrease the amount of milk she was producing due to only 2 kids instead of triplets and not milking her yet. She is in good shape but I am concerned that she does not get too thin. How do I know how much to continue feeding her? She is a little piggy and would eat non stop if I let her.:laugh:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That first picture is wonderful!

Congrats on the kids.


----------

